# Catch of the day



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090604/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_fishy_watch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Must have been a Timex - "Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What happened to the arm the watch was on?


----------

